# How to edit or delete a scene from a movie (AVI) file?



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a movie which is of AVI format. I need to crop certain scenes i.e. delete certain scenes from the movies? How is this possible? I tried Virtual Dub but after I use it the resultant output is either patch or the audio sync is lost. Is there any software which can help me do this? Preferably free ware but if its really good and its paid doesn't matter. I heard something called AVS video converter! But not sure.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 31, 2008)

Please yaar somebody help me!


----------



## rollcage (Mar 31, 2008)

Even i was looking for it sometime back,
couldn't find anything related to this. 

I will also wait for a reply here.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 31, 2008)

i use avi splliter and cut a part from the starting to the part we have to cut and again from the part we have to cut(end) to the End of the movie .

this way i had 2 parts of the movie


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2008)

Now you can use some joiner to join these parts.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 1, 2008)

Use vitrualdub. It free and there are many tutorials available in the net too.


----------



## legolas (Apr 1, 2008)

^ ^ he already mentioned he used virtualdub.

as far your question goes, I assume you cut the video alone at different intermediate stages for loss of your audio sync. I think you have to separate out your audio track as well and use an audio editor to cut the audio tracks pertaining to that time line and then join them again using virtual dub or any other software (windows movie maker??)


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 1, 2008)

whichever way you look at it it is a time-consuming job.


----------

